# 2017 Cruze Order Guide - With Diesel info



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool, thanks! Interesting that the Diesel will get either a 6-speed manual of its own or a 9-speed auto of its own!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Looks like diesel gets a spare tire.....only 16 inch tires on car tho.....been one of my complaints about the Gen 2, the tires don't look impressive to the car in my opinion, just seem to small, maybe size does matter.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Looks like diesel gets a spare tire.....only 16 inch tires on car tho.....been one of my complaints about the Gen 2, the tires don't look impressive to the car in my opinion, just seem to small, maybe size does matter.


Aftermarket wheels and tires look better anyhow!!! Not to mention the performance improvement!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Aftermarket wheels and tires look better anyhow!!! Not to mention the performance improvement!


I hear ya, might be the case with the gen 2 ctd, I am generally a stock guy 95% of the time. I just don't like messing with tires and wheels, manufacture doesn't get it right, I generally just look for something else....I know that is unusual....:blush:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Aftermarket wheels and tires look better anyhow!!! Not to mention the performance improvement!


stickers add 15hp


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I hear ya, might be the case with the gen 2 ctd, I am generally a stock guy 95% of the time. I just don't like messing with tires and wheels, manufacture doesn't get it right, I generally just look for something else....I know that is unusual....:blush:


Ya, I like a good looking factory wheel, but I don't like that everyone else that has the same model looks the same as mine so I tend to go the aftermarket rout as soon as I can afford it...



boraz said:


> stickers add 15hp


Are you trying to say that aftermarket wheel and tires do not improve performance or look better? While the looks are purely subjective, performance wheels and tires as a general rule improve braking and handling with a better contact patch on the road surface and better adhesion tire compounds. Yes there are some bozos that go for bigger and heavier "BLINGY" wheels that can hurt performance, but I have yet to see someone make a Chevy Cruze into a DONK, so I doubt there are many cases (if any) of aftermarket wheels and tires performing worse than factory. I know in my case when I look at weight, style and performance when making purchases like that, it will make vast improvements in handling and braking performance as it has in the past on all my vehicles. If someone buys purely on looks, they may not improve braking, but will likely still improve cornering just by having a larger contact patch on the ground...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think its updated all the way - it's missing the Diesel Premiere, which will have bigger wheels.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Ya, I like a good looking factory wheel, but I don't like that everyone else that has the same model looks the same as mine so I tend to go the aftermarket rout as soon as I can afford it...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that aftermarket wheel and tires do not improve performance or look better? While the looks are purely subjective, performance wheels and tires as a general rule improve braking and handling with a better contact patch on the road surface and better adhesion tire compounds. Yes there are some bozos that go for bigger and heavier "BLINGY" wheels that can hurt performance, but I have yet to see someone make a Chevy Cruze into a DONK, so I doubt there are many cases (if any) of aftermarket wheels and tires performing worse than factory. I know in my case when I look at weight, style and performance when making purchases like that, it will make vast improvements in handling and braking performance as it has in the past on all my vehicles. If someone buys purely on looks, they may not improve braking, but will likely still improve cornering just by having a larger contact patch on the ground...


pretty sure theres guys on here with 20s

looks are subjective

performance? its a compact econobox....minus whale stretch the tires and rust the hood, too

freedom of choice.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmmm.... no engine block heater option?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So when can people actually start ordering


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> Aftermarket wheels and tires look better anyhow!!! Not to mention the performance improvement!



Larger wheels and tires actually hurt acceleration.......interestingly, given a choice, most high performance drivers opt for smaller wheels and tires. I'll take smaller but wider every day.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I don't think its updated all the way - it's missing the Diesel Premiere, which will have bigger wheels.


We've been told there will be no Premiere diesel option, just as we have now.

Sadly, no diesel option on hatchback model.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

DslGate said:


> We've been told there will be no Premiere diesel option, just as we have now. Sadly, no diesel option on hatchback model.


Thankfully, this is not correct, for I learned today from a GM person authorized to speak on this, that there will be for 2018, a diesel, hatch, manual tranny, Premier version. I posted that on the "currently corrupted thread" that admin is trying to fix (along with other threads that have temporarily gone "south." 

The great link that "diesel" posted (the OP on this thread), is for the 2017 models (thanks diesel for finding and posting the GM ordering guide link); however, there will be some changes for 2018. As my earlier thread is temporarily in the "eithernet," here is what I earlier posted that will provide positive info for some 2018 diesel hatch buyers:



elegant said:


> "18 CTD, Manual Coming With Leather! I learned today from GM, that it will be possible to get a 2018 Premier edition Cruze with the "four combo" of diesel, hatch, manual AND leather, (unknown to me if the diesel sedan with manual tranny can be had with leather)."


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

elegant said:


> Thankfully, this is not correct, for I learned today from a GM person authorized to speak on this, that there will be for 2018, a diesel, hatch, manual tranny, Premier version. I posted that on the "currently corrupted thread" that admin is trying to fix (along with other threads that have temporarily gone "south."
> 
> The great link that "diesel" posted (the OP on this thread), is for the 2017 models (thanks diesel for finding and posting the GM ordering guide link); however, there will be some changes for 2018. As my earlier thread is temporarily in the "eithernet," here is what I earlier posted that will provide positive info for some 2018 diesel hatch buyers:
> 
> ...



I hope you're correct. Why would they have a 17 order NOW and not include the hatchback and Premiere edition. Technically and legally, they can call any car made after Jan 1 a 2018, so anythings possible. 

As an aside, as much as I love a manual and miss driving one , try getting rid of one in this day and age, yet alone one on a diesel wth a manual? Fwiw, the take rate with the TDI auto/DSG was much higher than manual TDI cars. That's gotta tell you something. Strictly from a marketing viewpoint, it's very hard to unload a manual these days.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So when can people actually start ordering


I'm wondering that as well...


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea wondering on price and mpg rating I might give gm another shot I might not it just sucks that for 3 years gm basically said pound salt with my issues and now all these "recalls" show I had valid points all along. I do like the cruze but am i willing to see "if things got better"


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

DslGate said:


> Larger *"DIAMETER"* wheels and tires *CAN* actually hurt acceleration.......interestingly, given a choice, most high performance drivers opt for smaller wheels and tires. I'll take smaller but wider every day.


Fixed it for ya... hahaha

I have met and talked with MANY professional racers and I have never heard one say I wish I could run a smaller wheel and tire package... Typically the majority of performance drivers will use the Plus 1, Plus 2, Plus three method of upgrading the wheels and tires on their vehicle for improved performance without increased overall diameter... Fir instance rather than running a 215/65R16 they would opt for a 225/55R17, 235/45R8 or 245/35R19 all four tires would have nearly the same overall diameter so acceleration and gearing would not be effected, but they would have a shorter sidewall so cornering would be greatly improved and the ride would become generally stiffer. Larger diameter wheels provide more room for larger brakes which improves braking performance.

On my VW TDI I went from the factory 16s to TSW rotary forged 18s and saved about 2.5-pounds per corner over the factory setup, then when I upgraded the brakes I further reduced the unsprung weight up front by about another 2-pounds if memory serves properly. In the rear I added a little but overall was still less unsprung weight than the factory setup with a larger contact patch and much better braking on all four corners of the car. Handling, braking and corning was greatly improved and if there was any effect on acceleration it was an improvement, but not hugely noticeable.

I will be going a similar route on my Cruze diesel and expect similar improvements across the board...


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Chris Tobin. I especially like your comment about lighter, stronger, forged wheels (just did that on our new WRX) and look forward to what you do on your diesel. I will be considering this same path, though, as is obvious, first we will need to know what the factory wheels weigh.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Fixed it for ya... hahaha
> 
> I have met and talked with MANY professional racers and I have never heard one say I wish I could run a smaller wheel and tire package... Typically the majority of performance drivers will use the Plus 1, Plus 2, Plus three method of upgrading the wheels and tires on their vehicle for improved performance without increased overall diameter... Fir instance rather than running a 215/65R16 they would opt for a 225/55R17, 235/45R8 or 245/35R19 all four tires would have nearly the same overall diameter so acceleration and gearing would not be effected, but they would have a shorter sidewall so cornering would be greatly improved and the ride would become generally stiffer. Larger diameter wheels provide more room for larger brakes which improves braking performance.
> 
> ...


Do you really think 4.5 pounds a corner or 18 pounds overall is going to make a difference, brakes etc might make a difference but 18 pounds isn't diddly squat and will have virtually ZERO benefit, just eat a couple less cheesburgers and more salad and go to the bathroom prior to driving and from a weight perspective the effect would be similar. On a 3300 pound car 18 pounds is appx 1/2 of 1 percent in weight reduction.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

IndyDiesel said:


> only 16 inch tires on car tho.....been one of my complaints about the Gen 2, the tires don't look impressive to the car in my opinion, just seem to small, maybe size does matter.


I hate the look of 16in wheels on the cruze Gen 2(way to large of wheel well openings), however I much prefer the ride of a 16in wheel and not bottoming out in every pothole. Its also nice to save an average of $30 a tire vs 17in wheels at time of replacement. Suspect this has more to do with squeezing every single MPG they can out of the new version. If you look at tire and rim weight smaller wheels are equal or less weight than Gen 1 ECO 17in wheels.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone else notice there is no Zlink on the diesel? My guess they dropped the Zlink and 17in wheels to save some wight to improve the MPG even more.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Do you really think 4.5 pounds a corner or 18 pounds overall is going to make a difference, brakes etc might make a difference but 18 pounds isn't diddly squat and will have virtually ZERO benefit, just eat a couple less cheesburgers and more salad and go to the bathroom prior to driving and from a weight perspective the effect would be similar. On a 3300 pound car 18 pounds is appx 1/2 of 1 percent in weight reduction.



Sir, you are sadly and woefully mistaken in this instance. You really need to look into the difference between sprung and unsprung weight and its effects on vehicle dynamics. Race teams go to great lengths to remove OUNCES of unsprung weight any time you can remove pounds of unsprung weight it can and will make a huge difference in vehicle dynamics even with stock suspension. There is a reason why cars and trucks suffer in braking and performance when they install huge cast made in China heavy wheels and the same cars and trucks can benefit greatly from a set of lightweight performance wheels and tires!

I am not just relating my opinion or limited experience, I am stating facts on vehicle dynamics...

You are correct though in that the 18-pounds will make little to no overall difference in top speed, but it can help accelleration when that weight reduction is taken away from the rotating mass of the wheel, tire and brake combination...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

elegant said:


> Thanks Chris Tobin. I especially like your comment about lighter, stronger, forged wheels (just did that on our new WRX) and look forward to what you do on your diesel. I will be considering this same path, though, as is obvious, first we will need to know what the factory wheels weigh.


I think there was a thread on it a few months ago or so... I can't remember what the weight was and I do not have time to do a search though, but I think the info is out there...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Anyone else notice there is no Zlink on the diesel? My guess they dropped the Zlink and 17in wheels to save some wight to improve the MPG even more.


For 2018 there will be - the Z-Link is only on the Premier - which will be available with a diesel in 2018. Looks like the diesel is starting off in only the LT sedan for 2017, then moving out to all trims and the hatch for 2018.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Sir, you are sadly and woefully mistaken in this instance. You really need to look into the difference between sprung and unsprung weight and its effects on vehicle dynamics. Race teams go to great lengths to remove OUNCES of unsprung weight any time you can remove pounds of unsprung weight it can and will make a huge difference in vehicle dynamics even with stock suspension. There is a reason why cars and trucks suffer in braking and performance when they install huge cast made in China heavy wheels and the same cars and trucks can benefit greatly from a set of lightweight performance wheels and tires!
> 
> I am not just relating my opinion or limited experience, I am stating facts on vehicle dynamics...
> 
> You are correct though in that the 18-pounds will make little to no overall difference in top speed, but it can help accelleration when that weight reduction is taken away from the rotating mass of the wheel, tire and brake combination...


Chris this isn't a darn race car, it is just a passenger car.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Chris this isn't a darn race car, it is just a passenger car.


Correct Indy, but that doesn't mean that the driving experience, braking and handling dynamics need to be dull and muted. Many of us can, will and want to improve our darn little passenger cars and make them go faster, brake harder and corner better. Even my wife misses the performance braking and handling I had upgraded our VW Jetta TDI to and wants those attributes back on the Cruze. Also improving the braking and handling capabilities of a car (passenger car or race car) improves its safety... If Car A can brake better/faster/shorter than Car B, Car A is less likely to get in an accident given the same driver in the same situation. Same goes for handling, if Car A handles better than Car B then Car A will have a better chance at avoiding an accident through evasive maneuvers than Car B. I feel safer for myself and my family if our cars and trucks drive as well as they possibly can, in many cases that is far beyond the capabilities of the stock from the factory vehicle ever did!!! Not to mention that it is a more fun and engaging drive!!!

I personally feel that we do not need to be penalized in performance, drivability, dynamics and overall fun driving experience just because we own a small passenger car. And, I plan to do something about it... Sometime soon I will be installing a brake upgrade and new wheels and tires as well and improving the engine performance with a less restrictive intake and performance tuning... Then maybe later I'll upgrade to a lightweight exhaust system!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Correct Indy, but that doesn't mean that the driving experience, braking and handling dynamics need to be dull and muted. Many of us can, will and want to improve our darn little passenger cars and make them go faster, brake harder and corner better. Even my wife misses the performance braking and handling I had upgraded our VW Jetta TDI to and wants those attributes back on the Cruze. Also improving the braking and handling capabilities of a car (passenger car or race car) improves its safety... If Car A can brake better/faster/shorter than Car B, Car A is less likely to get in an accident given the same driver in the same situation. Same goes for handling, if Car A handles better than Car B then Car A will have a better chance at avoiding an accident through evasive maneuvers than Car B. I feel safer for myself and my family if our cars and trucks drive as well as they possibly can, in many cases that is far beyond the capabilities of the stock from the factory vehicle ever did!!! Not to mention that it is a more fun and engaging drive!!!
> 
> I personally feel that we do not need to be penalized in performance, drivability, dynamics and overall fun driving experience just because we own a small passenger car. And, I plan to do something about it... Sometime soon I will be installing a brake upgrade and new wheels and tires as well and improving the engine performance with a less restrictive intake and performance tuning... Then maybe later I'll upgrade to a lightweight exhaust system!!!


I can appreciate your perspective even though I wouldn't spend a dollar for any of that. I just don't think that way. I am very happy with my ctd the way it was designed, tinkering with it isn't appealing to me but obviously it is to others and that's awesome. I wouldn't purchase a car with those kind of modifications to it. If I want a performance car I will buy one that was designed to be that, I don't perceive an small economy car as a performance car. If I want a performance car I would buy a camaro, mustang or corvette. I have owned all of those. But to each his or her own. Best of luck to you Chris.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

I am sure that Cruzetalk is a big enough place that we respect those who choose to keep their Cruze stock and also respect those who choose to mod their cars (whether performance and/or aesthetic mods).


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I can appreciate your perspective even though I wouldn't spend a dollar for any of that. I just don't think that way. I am very happy with my ctd the way it was designed, tinkering with it isn't appealing to me but obviously it is to others and that's awesome. I wouldn't purchase a car with those kind of modifications to it. If I want a performance car I will buy one that was designed to be that, I don't perceive an small economy car as a performance car. If I want a performance car I would buy a camaro, mustang or corvette. I have owned all of those. But to each his or her own. Best of luck to you Chris.


I'm the type of guy that wants more than the factory offered no matter what car or truck it is... My Silverado 2500 HD now makes 540 HP and over 1000 lbs-ft of torque and has long travel suspension with performance brakes and true beadlock wheels wrapped around 37-inch Goodyear MT/R tires, I would not be satisfied with any factory car or truck. The performance aftermarket has so much to offer from basic styling improvements (depending on your point of view) to outright major modifications to make cars and trucks bigger, better and faster than the factory built them. I have a 67 Camaro and it's very far from stock. And if I could afford a new Camaro or Corvette you better believe that they would not stay stock for long either!!! I'm just wired that way, and I enjoy helping other people modify their cars and trucks too!!!



elegant said:


> I am sure that Cruzetalk is a big enough place that we respect those who choose to keep their Cruze stock and also respect those who choose to mod their cars (whether performance and/or aesthetic mods).


If it's not I probably don't belong...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

elegant said:


> I am sure that Cruzetalk is a big enough place that we respect those who choose to keep their Cruze stock and also respect those who choose to mod their cars (whether performance and/or aesthetic mods).


re·spect
rəˈspekt/
_noun_
[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]


*1*.
a feeling of deep admiration for someone or something elicited by their abilities, qualities, or achievements.


do i have 'deep admiration' for someone that puts eyelashes on their headlights,puts dubs on the car, or _____ ?

h3ll no...ROFL, live and let live...as long as its not inherently dangerous to others, ie hids in halogen housings.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Getting back on thread....
From the order sheet, it appears that the 2017 diesel is inferior to the 2014/15 model. I wonder what 2018 has in store?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dougc905 said:


> Getting back on thread....
> From the order sheet, it appears that the 2017 diesel is inferior to the 2014/15 model. I wonder what 2018 has in store?


Once that Premier trim diesel arrives, the Gen 2 is leaps and bounds nicer than either the Gen 2 LT or Gen 1 2LT/LTZ. 

I can't quite put my finger on it, but the Gen 1 upper trims just felt like a Cruze with leather seats (the later years were differentiated a bit more than my 12). They did quite a bit to differentiate the models this go-round (Z link, different dash, all kinds of fancy tech packages, leather heated steering wheel vs plastic, great seats, etc). 

Hopefully the diesel Premier hatch doesn't top $31k though. The sticker on mine was already $29, way more than I'd want to pay for a Cruze. $31k, you're well into V6/big turbo 4 loaded midsize territory.

For others on the topic of wheel/tire combos, the 18" feel MUCH different on the car than the 16". The 16" ride like a composed little Buick, and the 1.4 feels very lively. The 18" are definitely heavier, corner better, and are definitely more firm. And you lose 2 highway mpg. But they look fantastic.


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

Chris is spot on with his unsprung weight and rotating mass observations.

I have two vehicles, a C7 Corvette and an X5 BMW, that came with run flat tires. Aside from sidewall stiffness features, these tires add considerable mass compared to non run flats. And all that mass is out beyond the circumference of the wheel, magnifying the effect on rotating mass.

I am too "thrifty" to remove these tires before they wear out. But when it is time for replacements, lighter weight non run flats will replace them. My favorite all around tire, the Continental DWS 06 all season tire.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

No diesel hatchback? I'll keep my 14 sedan. Not a huge fan of the look of the gen 2 sedan at all.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> No diesel hatchback? I'll keep my 14 sedan. Not a huge fan of the look of the gen 2 sedan at all.


There absolutely is - just not for 2017. 

Only the 1LT Sedan for 2017. All other trims, and the hatch for 2018.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's kind of what i meant. For 2017 no diesel HB. I would never buy this first year diesel anyway. I'm not going to be GM's guinea pig ever again. Maybe 2018...probably 19 depending on reviews and real world issues.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we already were the Guinea pigs.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The 1.6L diesel...I'll be patient before I pull the trigger on another new diesel engine model from GM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's been in use in Europe since 2013 - haven't heard anything bad about it. A good piece of news about the engine: No timing belt. 

But the engine also isn't the source of the issues here - it's the emissions system, which won't have changed much. They're likely going to apply lessons learned from the Gen 1 cars here.


----------

